# Any good accessories shops around S Wales??



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We need to buy all the bits and pieces to kit out our recently acquired m/home. Can anybody recommend any good shops/dealers that carry a wide range of accessories within about 70 - 80 miles radius from Newport.

Thanks


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

You are not far from attwools just below gloucester off the m4 near Frampton on Severn. Mainly camping but they have a fantastic range and they are on the webb. Also Pontypridd caravans have a good selection. They are just off a47o at first exit to Pontypridd but you need to get on the webb for directions. Late for work now but will get back to you if needed. Happy shopping. Towsure on the webb is good too but mail order only


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

Hello Becks,
Being from Newport myself the only place really is Mendip Caravans in Frederick St, Newport. They have a fair stock of bits and pieces and are now selling motorhomes too, if they havent got it they will usually order it for you and are very helpfull there is also a camping shop at the top of Stow hill but not really motorhome related. I am afraid i dont really know of any in the surrounding area si I hope this helps.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Suppliers nr Wales*

8) Hi we live in an out of the way place with some not too good dealers (Barons for one, pity cause they are only 10 miles from home)

So we buy by mail order from either Riversway Leisure (see ad at top of page) or Towsure

both have proved themselves to be efficient


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Becks,
Being just up the road from you I know the problems only to well, they are a bit thin on the ground, so to speak.

I have used these mentioned by Chris earlier.

Pontypridd Caravans 
Cardiff Road 
Treforrest 
Pontypridd 
Wales

Tel: 01443 402629

Also, I travel to my dealer in Weston-Super-Mare address here.

Davan Caravans - St. Georges - Weston-super-Mare - North Somerset BS22 7XA - UK 
Tel: 01934 510606 - Fax: 01934 516025 - E-mail: [email protected]

Both carry a comprehensive stock of most items you may need, hope this helps.

MHS….Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for replies

Have been to Mendip found them to be very helpful but don't do a big range of accessories.
Will check out Pontypridd place and maybe Attwools time allowing.

Need stuff before we head off for 2 months to France and spain in 2 weeks time


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

Theres an accessory shop linked to Castle motorhomes on Cardiff road Barry,was there last year and they hold a fair array of motorhome accessories. :wink: tel:01446 720011....fax:01446 742639 or visit their web site.

Ric.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I would look for a good accessory place ANYWERE that does internet ordering, those that do are usually very efficient and carry a good range. Even with Isabella windbreaks - an order for one, standard item - I was fed up being fobbed off with shops that didn't want to help - including a huge place on Canvey Island - "if it isn't on display we haven't got it" . In the end I dealt with a shop around 300 miles away which had a good website although it was all done over the phone to save time, quick and efficient service, will go back to them next time. Got a discount too!

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Small world eh? I also live in Newport but buy most of my odds & sods over the 'net from www.waudbys.co.uk They carry a large range of accessories and from order to delivery have never taken longer than three days but usually deliver next day if you order am.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

What sort of things are you looking for? We've tried quite a few things since we've been living in our van, and wouldn't want to see you buy anything that turns out to be a dead loss (like yellow grip thinggies)

Unfortunately, we're closed for trade until mid-Jan, but may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

benandlizzie said:


> What sort of things are you looking for?


That's a good question - there are some things we know we want and then there are the things that we may not know we want until we see them 

the things we know we want are

General kitchen utensils, crockery and cutlery
levelling ramps
possibly some comfy chairs for lounging in
filling hose
kettle

Hmmm I'm sure there were more things than that :?


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Dickle,
yes it was Waudbys I used, thanks for the reminder!
Excellent service


Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Becks, you can get all the gear you listed from Mendip Caravans in Frederick Street, their prices are on par with other accessory shops plus you save on postage.

Gill, talking of Waudbys, when I received my second order from them Howard Waudby enclosed a card which stated that I should contact him directly if I had any complaints.......now that's good service!


----------

